# from Free thread. . .re converting PDF to Mobi/PRC



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

BrianJamesFreeman said:


> I just happened to find this thread in a search because The Painted Darkness is my book, and I wanted to thank you for posting this link.


The Painted Darkness sounds incredible. Just one request: Would it be possible for you to make it available in a PRC/Mobi (Kindle compatible) format? It would be great if you could. Thanks!


----------



## hopetah (Jul 4, 2010)

@CS,

The PDF copy of 'The Painted Darkness' actually looks good on the Kindle. Try it and see. I'm not sure but it seems to me that the publishers may have coded the PDF for 6 inch screens. It's one of nicest PDFs I've seen on Kindle.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

CS,
You can take a PDF and use Calibre to convert to the format you wish for the Kindle.  I use Calibre for all my PDFs and convert them to mobi.
Sorry about making a comment in this section.  Please prune as needed.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I know about Calibre and Mobipocket Creator for converting PDF files, but they usually turn out horribly IMO. Unfortunately, my K doesn't have native PDF (I'm rocking a K1), so having a PRC file would be extremely helpful. Just throwing that thought out there.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

you can always try emailing the pdf to amazon to convert.
I haven't had issues using Calibre to convert pdf files to mobi personally. 

EDIT: I just tried converting the file and it turned out to be very messy actually because of the title on the top of every page in the PDF format.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle 1 cannot read PDF, so Kindle 1 owners would have to convert.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

izzy said:


> you can always try emailing the pdf to amazon to convert.
> I haven't had issues using Calibre to convert pdf files to mobi personally.
> 
> EDIT: I just tried converting the file and it turned out to be very messy actually because of the title on the top of every page in the PDF format.


I too couldn't figure out how to remove the headers from the top of the page of this book with calibre (despite much effort and web searching for answers). However, oddly enough, I decided to try the amazon conversion and the headers and footers were removed  There is still a few formating issues (like no page break between chapters), but it's much better than the calibre conversion version I was getting.


----------



## brandy1 (Jan 19, 2010)

On books that don't convert from PDF well, I have had better results converting them to Rich Text Format first (using Adobe Acrobat Professional), then converting to .mobi in Calibre.


----------



## mAlice (Feb 11, 2009)

I recently cleaned up a few PDF headers and footers in Calibre with advice that I got here:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75594


----------

